# Captains of Crush



## Monolith (May 11, 2003)

Has anyone ever used these grip trainers?

I was thinking of getting a set, but at $20 each they're a lil bit pricey.  If anyone here has outgrown one or two of theirs, you could sell em to me.


----------



## racoon02 (May 11, 2003)

What are these?  you have a link?


----------



## Mudge (May 11, 2003)

Doggonit I just posted on this 

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=17112
http://www.ironmind.com/grippers.shtml
This one mo-betta for adjustability.
http://www.physics.mun.ca/~sstamp/knives/ivanko_gripper.html
http://www.fractionalplates.com/cgibin/edatcat/PDAstore.cgi?user_action=detail&catalogno=9.12


----------



## Monolith (May 11, 2003)

Yeah... i saw the Ivanko... it certainly looks like a better piece of equipment, but it doesnt have the "cool" factor that the captains of crush grips have. 

Plus that thing is huge... i was gonna leave the Captains grips on my computer desk as something to mess with while im on surfin the net.  That Ivanko would need its own freakin desk.


----------



## Mudge (May 11, 2003)

They list that the base gripper is 3x or 4x the strength of the over the counter stuff, as a point of reference.

You sure your not building up your Kung Fu Grip via other methods while surfing the web?


----------



## Monolith (May 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> They list that the base gripper is 3x or 4x the strength of the over the counter stuff, as a point of reference.
> 
> You sure your not building up your Kung Fu Grip via other methods while surfing the web?





The left hand, at least.


----------



## Monolith (May 13, 2003)

bump

No one has a set of these?


----------



## Mudge (May 13, 2003)

I am tempted but I dont have a set. Maybe these guys can help.

http://www.cyberpump.com/gripboard/


----------



## Monolith (May 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> I am tempted but I dont have a set. Maybe these guys can help.
> 
> http://www.cyberpump.com/gripboard/



Thx


----------



## ClayEdgin (May 13, 2003)

Yeah, I've got the Trainer, #2, and #3 and train them often.  I was able to close the #2 right out of the package and crushed the #3 on my first day with it.  I do specialized grip training several times a week and these are a nice supplemental exercise.  Ironmind recommends that most folks start with the Trainer but you can get the #1 if you like.  When you can work up to 10-15 reps with a certain gripper, it's time to move on to the next one, IMO


----------



## Mudge (May 13, 2003)

Would you say for the modestly strong person that the first gripper is a waste? I dont use straps and can shrug 315+ with no problems, but I dont know if that really means much. I do some forearm training 2-3 sets top/bottom just as often as any other bodypart. I do wrist curls with 135.


----------



## ClayEdgin (May 13, 2003)

Mudge, having the ability to hold 315 without it slipping is a pretty good indication that the Trainer gripper is just a waste of your time.  If you want to challenge yourself, get the #2.  You may or may not close it right away.  But they're fun.  When I go bar-hopping, I like to bring the #2 and #3 and let the various "tough guys" have at it while they're blitzed


----------



## Mudge (May 13, 2003)

Ok, so the first one really isn't all that tough I take it. I know when it comes to pinching flat plates I get enough workout from 10s, I have been over a minute with 2x10s (not all that much) while the really strong guys are squeezing 25s together, I tried that and maybe could hold it for a second or something.


----------



## ClayEdgin (May 13, 2003)

The *really* strong guys are pinching 2 45's and 5 10's together 

No, the first gripper isn't that tough.  It's rated at 100lbs of pressure, which is about twice what those cheapy grippers you can buy in sporting goods stores are.  If you can't pop off 20 reps with a store-bought gripper, then the Trainer is for you.  If you obliterate the store-bought gripper, go for the #1 at least.  But like I said, it sounds like the #2 would be a good challenge for you.


----------



## Mudge (May 13, 2003)

LoL, well strong compared to me   I really dont think my grip is all that hot, just keeping up with the rest of me. Shoot I could do over 20 with the store bought stuff years ago, what I read said it was 3-4x the normal store bought stuff, unless I'm 'tarded. I dont even have my old grippers because they were worthless, gave them away long ago.

I'll give the #2 a shot then


----------



## Mikes1 (May 14, 2003)

I've got the #1 and #2.
I can close the #1 about 7 times with my righr hand and 5 with the left.
#2 i can only close with my right hand and my left has another 2mm to get it closed. I deadlift 240 for 10 reps if that helps.

Don't get them if you think you will be fooling around with them, because they are pretty hard (for me atleast).  

As someone else said it's nice to give it to others and they laugh thinking its easy and then see there face when they try it.

Mike


----------



## Mudge (May 14, 2003)

240 kilograms or pounds   I think I will go #2, #1 sounds a little on the low end, although #2 to failure then #1 is a consideration, but some dont agree with drop sets. For myself I try to keep it hard, rest periods aside.


----------



## ALBOB (May 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> Yeah... i saw the Ivanko... it certainly looks like a better piece of equipment, but it doesnt have the "cool" factor that the captains of crush grips have.
> 
> Plus that thing is huge... i was gonna leave the Captains grips on my computer desk as something to mess with while im on surfin the net.  That Ivanko would need its own freakin desk.



 Cool factor? Oh boy.   Go to your local toy store and buy 10 little Silly Putty eggs.  Mold all the putty together and keep the wad in/on your desk.  Us that as your grip strength trainer.  When you're not gripping it you can bounce it off the boss' head.


----------



## superyo (Apr 21, 2010)

It would be nice to give em a try. I want to buy one for a long time now but they don't have them where i live.


----------



## fredlabrute (Apr 21, 2010)

*Captain of crush*

Those grippers goes until no5 i think!!!350lbs pressure!!!My friend and strongest man of Canada in 2008 Louis Philippe Jean is one of the very few who is able to close'em!The man is an ox,go see him on youtube,flipping 45lbs plate with tip of finger,that video is call"strongman tricks".


----------

